# I hate this. All my memories seems strange and unreal..



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I feel like im not me... Feel like im in some kind of wierd other world. All my memories feel strange... like they are not mine... When I look out the window it looks surreal and very scary... allthough ive lived here for 7 years..







Its like im Alice in Wonderland...

Cant take this anymore... and all theese flashbacks to dreams ive had and childhood memories that just seems acid-like...

Today I tried to whatch the cartoon beauty and the beast... but it just took me back to my strange childhood memories... that dosent feel like its mine...

Im sick of this..

And all this anxiety... ooh god...

I want my reality back...







Its been allmost 1½ year now.... And just when I was getting better... the DR and DP started going crazy again...

Will this shit ever end???

And a merry christmas to u too....


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Teresa said:


> I feel like im not me... Feel like im in some kind of wierd other world. All my memories feel strange... like they are not mine... When I look out the window it looks surreal and very scary... allthough ive lived here for 7 years..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really know your story but a lot of this sounds like a history of problems as a young child. There is also the possibility (mentioned elsewhere) of certain seizure activity in the brain that can cause this.

Do you know the source of your DP?

Are you taking any meds right now?


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I started taking antidepressant (zoloft/sertraline) for 2 month ago... my DP and DR just went crazy... but I also got major depression, so I need the meds... Im afraid that it wont go away when I quit the pills...

Flashbacks I get into dreams and childhood memories are not PTSD... some here on DPselfhelp get the same thing... without having PTSD

My diagnosis is anxiety (panic and GAD), depression and stress... and my DP started last year when I had so much anxiety that I did not sleep for 14 days.. then I took antidepressants and I finally fell asleep and woke up with extreme DP and DR... I stopped the meds after 3 month... the DP and DR got better after a while... but it took a long time getting better... Then the major depression hit me 3½ month ago and I had nothing else to do but to go on meds again (tried new one paxil/paroxetine)... I could not function at all... So now the depression is a bit better... but the DP and DR are horrible...


----------

